

Virginia DMV Tells Uber And Lyft To Stop Operating - oostevo
http://dcist.com/2014/06/virginia_tells_uber_and_lyft_to_sto.php

======
oostevo
Key quotes from the article:

"In the cease and desist letters, DMV Commissioner Richard Holcomb told
representatives for both companies that he is “once again making clear” that
they must stop operating in Virginia until they get the proper authority."

"Lyft will continue to operate in Virginia. From a spokesperson: 'We've
reviewed state transportation codes and believe we are following the
applicable rules. We'll continue normal operations as we work to make policy
progress.'"

